

Ask HN: How mark an thoughtful entry from the Oatmeal as spam? - why-el

I am talking about his last response to a Forbes article criticizing his Telsa/Edison comic. It was a genuine, thought provoking response to an article that was discussed here on hn.
======
ch0wn
I agree. I came back after reading to upvote it, because I really enjoy the
ongoing discussion, but found it removed.

